# Me and Charly in our first show together.



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

How wonderful for the judge to help you out like that! You and Charly both seem to be enjoying it so much. And while you may have felt heavy, you looked great and not heavy at all.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Rockporters said:


> How wonderful for the judge to help you out like that! You and Charly both seem to be enjoying it so much. And while you may have felt heavy, you looked great and not heavy at all.


Thank you rockporters 

I love it when the judges take there time and make the extra effort.

I went from 114 to 160 lbs  so I was a little plum hehe


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks for posting this, Winnow. Enjoyed seeing the two of you.


----------

